# Google- Ironwood, Forest Report Second Success In Irritable Bowel Treatment - Wall Street Journal



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Ironwood, Forest Report Second Success In Irritable Bowel Treatment**Wall Street Journal*The latest trial assessed the effectiveness and safety of linaclotide in patients with *irritable bowel syndrome* with constipation, in comparison to a *...*Almirall and Ironwood Announce Positive Results from the Second Phase 3 Trial *...*<nobr>MarketWatch (press release)</nobr>Ironwood Passes 4th Big Trial<nobr>Xconomy</nobr>Ironwood And Forest Announce Positive Linaclotide Results From Second Phase 3 *...*<nobr>TheStreet.com</nobr><nobr>Stock Markets Review</nobr><nobr>*all 35 news articles »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

